# Tissot PRC 200 Automatic Chronograph - Review



## nuaron (Apr 2, 2014)

After wearing same watch for quite some time now, i felt my wrist needed something new. I will be honest that before buying the tissot, I had no idea about the different brands , mechanisms, movements etc available out there and I was overwhelmed with the vast array of option available ranging from few bucks to few thousands. It is a treacherous road- buying a new watch. Too many variables to take into account.

After a lot of searching around. pouring over different forums, youtube videos, reviews, opinions etc. I finally decided to go with Tissot PRC 200 Automatic Chronograph which I got for roughly $740.

I believe my work was already half done since i was dead set on buying a mechanical watch only which already eliminated quite many options. With quartz out of the picture, very mechanical watches were there in the price range which i was looking at. Well enough of the background info. Lets talk about the watch!

*
Design

*Clean, Elegant and Sharp. The black dial with SS casing looks absolutely stunning. Trust me when I say that this watch wont go unnoticed! Black dial, SS bracelet is a killer combination. I have seen many models with Leather straps but I just cant feel the connection there. The design of the watch is better complimented by a SS bracelet which lends to the hefty and durable look this watch reflects.







*Dial
*
Black dial has a 30 minutes counter window at 12 position, 6 Hours counter window at 6 position, circular date window at 3 position and running seconds window at 9 position. The running seconds window is larger than the other two .





The smooth movement of the running second gently reminds you of the tiny gears and spring working in tandem to let you know the current time and that too without any battery. Good old days! I guess the only gripe is that running seconds window doesn't have any seconds marking for quick glance. Just a thought.



Stopwatch second arm is perfectly aligned with the 12'o clock position. Minute and Hour arms are of just enough thickness. Not too broad not too thin. They have enough lume for a quick glance in dark. But So far i have seen that lume is not that persistant. It fades quickly. Maybe I'll need to observe it properly.



Push Buttons are bit hard. I don't have another similar model available to compare the stiffness so I cant comment on whether its usually that hard or it is just mine. Crown is properly secured after several turns which gives you the confidence of using this watch near water.





Bracelet has a solid feel to it and looks classy. Gives the cool factor to watch without looking tacky.







*Movement
*
This watch has the c01.211 Movement developed by the ETA. It is a newly designed movement meant for the low end automatic watches. But in no way is this movement bad or anything. On contrary , I found this movement to be very good.The rotor has the Tissot signature. I found the whole display to be very very beautiful. But again, I am a mechanical guy. I understand and appreciate the history behind those gears and spring and other arrangement and how this watch works. I am just afraid that i don't start loving this watch more than my girlfriend.





Even though its been roughly a month since I purchased this watch, It has been showing accurate time. I calibrated my watch to online website: time.is (Please let me know if you feel that this website is not displaying accurate time. I'll calibrate my watch with some other time source to verify the accuracy).

Following is the accuracy table:


DateTimeAccuracy ( Seconds)25-03-201423:220 (Calibrated)31-03-201416:16+ 2302-04-201422:53+ 26

So according to my readings, accuracy of this watch is nearly +3.25 seconds/ Day .

I wear this watch almost daily for around 9 hours. Its mostly sedentary work. I don't wear it while running, or playing any sport. At night, I keep it with the crown side down. I welcome suggestions about any other way to calculate accuracy of this watch.





I haven't had the chance to use the chronograph yet which is why I didn't mention it here. But if anyone asks for it, I'll probably use it for a while and write about its accuracy as well.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on a great watch and many thanks for the review and photos! :-!


----------

